# Skidguard plywood source?



## fish_guy (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi all,
Anyone know of a source for skidguard plywood in the Billings, MT area or anywhere in WY? I'm looking to build some custom decks for my raft.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Call Olympic Plywood:
800-782-7265, ask them if they have any Montana distributors.
Call the distributor and ask them if they sell to any Billings lumberyards. Call lumberyard, tell them to call that distributor and have them order it for you.

http://www.olypanel.com


----------



## fish_guy (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

